# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  not dead!!!

## ErikN

sorry to dispel rumors,but i live, happy and healthy.....must be the chianti, cold here but beats being there

----------


## Jeanette

There were rumors that you were dead? None that I heard... Wrong forum, dude.  

Enjoy Italia.

----------


## Peter NJ

Glad to hear your alive and well...You went silent during the Phils run and havent heard a peep out of you during Eagles Season..In case you havent heard the Phillies aquired Roy Halliday for Cliff Lee and minor leaguers..You lost Feliz and replaced him with Placido Planco..I think..

----------


## ErikN

thanks, i liked placido was a bad move getting rid of him before, to bad about lee, oh well..........mets still suck!!! lol
florence to san gimangano to volterra to siena today, i'm very tired, glad to see this all again, had drinks at il campo last night

----------

